# You Liberals Really Are Unhinged ......!



## nononono (May 29, 2019)

*That's one unhinged Lib !*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 30, 2019)

Fire dancer?


----------



## nononono (Jun 1, 2019)

*Shooter in Virginia ...A Democrat ( Registered Democrat )
Guns used were two 45's, one with a silencer and extended clips
Dwayne Craddock aka Dewayne A Craddock aka Dewayne A Hamilton
Ethnicity is listed as African American
Employment status was listed as both " Current " and " Recently Terminated "
Graduate of Old Dominion University with BS in Civil Eng
Member of the Virginia National Guard
DOB  - 10 15 - 1978 ( 40 years old )
Status : Married
*







*The above individual according to the " MSM " doesn't fit the*
*usual " Mass Shooter " characteristics/description.....*

*Does Chicago, Baltimore, Detroit, St Louis and a few others .....have*
* different " Standards " altogether than even the " MSM " standards ....?*


----------

